# exported mount points not showing up



## piercedfreak (Jul 11, 2014)

I am trying to use nfsd to export my MP3 and movie collection to my HTPC, but I can only get two mount points to show up no matter what I put in /etc/exports.

/etc/exports

```
/home/mp3 -ro -maproot=root -alldirs -network 192.168.1.0/16
/home/transfer -maproot=root -network 192.168.1.90
/home/movies -ro -maproot=root -alldirs -network 192.168.1.0/16
/home/work -ro -maproot=root -alldirs -network 192.168.1.90
```

When I run `showmount -e`

```
Exports list on localhost:
/home/mp3                          192.168.1.0
/home/transfer                     192.168.1.90
```


----------



## bsdkeith (Jul 11, 2014)

Check to see if you have inadvertently added a space character at the end of the line.


----------



## piercedfreak (Jul 11, 2014)

bsdkeith said:
			
		

> Check to see if you have inadvertantly added a space character at the end of the line.



No extra spaces at the end of a line, or end of the file.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 11, 2014)

Are you sure you want -network on lines 2 and 4?  Those lines specify specific IPs, not subnets.


----------



## piercedfreak (Jul 11, 2014)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Are you sure you want *-network[/b[ on lines 2 and 4?  Those lines specify specific IPs, not subnets.*


*

I removed -network from those lines, but  showmount -e, still only shows the two mount points.

Interestingly I can mount the other mount points on my desktop, even though they do not show up with  showmount.*


----------

